# Feelings on SE Vertical Exam?



## TrevorG (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello all,

I recently took the SE Vertical exam (Buildings) and was curious on how everyone who took it felt about it. I felt like I struggled with the AM section as the M/C problems were not entirely what I was expecting. However, the Buildings PM I felt like was very fair and a little easier than I anticipated. I am a little worried I failed the test cause of the AM section but we will see I guess. Im hoping the cutoff score is around a 24 haha

I would love to hear how everyone else felt about it, as I haven’t heard from anyone else who took it yet. Good luck to everyone!


----------

